
A Cocoa Twitter search client depending on Growl for display - Jakob
http://bitbucket.org/emonk/twitterjunkie/wiki/Home
======
alyx
You should package the Growl installation framework with this app. That way if
Growl is not installed it will install itself.

------
makecheck
Heh, it's kind of interesting, there are now so many Twitter clients using
Growl that Twitter has its own category on their apps page:
<http://growl.info/applications.php?cat=Twitter+clients>

------
swombat
Can it automatically search for short-url'ed versions of a url you give it?
That would be very useful when tracking the spread of a new article through
Twitter...

------
whughes
I was more interested in seeing how they solicited input from Growl, but
apparently they only use it for query results.

------
ashleyw
That's pretty awesome, simple but does the job well! :-)

------
emonk_net
alyx: Yes. It's just a quick hack, so I haven't done that yet. (also: it's
open source, hint hint. ;) )

makecheck: interesting idea.

